# Westworld: Comic Con Trailer zu Staffel 3 der SciFi-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Westworld: Comic Con Trailer zu Staffel 3 der SciFi-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Westworld: Comic Con Trailer zu Staffel 3 der SciFi-Serie*


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

uhhh schick, schick!


----------



## forg1vr (22. Juli 2019)

Ich befürchte die Magie von Staffel 1 ist definitiv verflogen. Schade.


----------



## hugo-03 (22. Juli 2019)

forg1vr schrieb:


> Ich befürchte die Magie von Staffel 1 ist definitiv verflogen. Schade.



mir haben beiden Staffeln sehr gut gefallen, wobei man leider etwas merkt das Staffel 2 entstand ohne das Staffel 3 geplant war


----------

